# Looking for a body swap gym story.



## Leviathan25 (May 28, 2009)

I remember reading an FA story a long time about about a fat woman who swapped bodies with a gym teacher. The story was told from the Gym teacher's perspective. She had noticed the fat girl in her class and made fun of her, and then woke up in her body the next morning to find that she was trapped that way.

The girl in her body began to ruin it with sweets and poor living, while the gym teacher worked out and tried to slim down the fat girl's body. At first it seems like the fat girl's ploy was to have the gym teacher do all of the work for her so that she wouldn't have to work out, then switch bodies and leave the gym teacher back in her new lazy body. But when the gym teacher figures this out, she gets mad and decided to fatten up the girl's body instead, using all of her knowledge of nutrition suppliments and weight gain formulas to really pack on the pounds.

At the end of the story, we find that this was the fat girl's ploy all along, as she hadn't figured out a way to make herself fatter but knew that the gym teacher would know a few tricks. I vaguely remember at the very end, the gym teacher being surrounded by a coven of witches as her body was magically expanded several times the amount of weight she was able to gain, as a part of the witch's "test of initiation" or something.

I don't remember anything else about the story, but I'd like to find it again. I was wondering if anyone here remembers it.


----------



## Ruin (May 28, 2009)

Sounds like Body Switch by Wilson Barbers to me which can be found here.


----------



## The Id (May 28, 2009)

JayTee also did a riff on this in his never-finished comic, "Erin's Weight Gain Class". You should be able to view this in his Yahoo tribute group if you join:

Erin's Weight Gain Class


----------



## Wilson Barbers (May 30, 2009)

Yup, that's my story alright. Jay Tee's unfinished tale was a comic adaptation of it -- and, in fact, while he was working on it, I did some editing on the dialog (since English wasn't his his first language) for him. Wish he could've finished it. . .


----------



## RVGleason (May 31, 2009)

The Id said:


> JayTee also did a riff on this in his never-finished comic, "Erin's Weight Gain Class". You should be able to view this in his Yahoo tribute group if you join:
> 
> Erin's Weight Gain Class



I joined JayTee's group, but I'm dismayed to find it over-run with spam mail. Does anyone know who the moderator is or if there is a co-moderator who can wipe out the spam to make the group more member friendly? I've found this problem on other Yahoo groups where the moderator appears to have abandoned them.


----------

